# Goats love bamboo!



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nobody told me.lol I cut some bamboo for my wife and started a stampede! A small herd of small goats went crazy for the bamboo.







Even the dogs got in on the action.







I went back and cut some sprouts to feed them. They wouldn't touch them unless I unwrapped.



















Bonne got tired of her subjects pushing and shoving, so went to the royal balcony where I delivered her bamboo snack to her.







My wife is using the bamboo to goat proof? a flowerbed. I will take some pics of that when she gets a little further along.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great pics  
Who knew bamboo would be so popular it grows fast too. I might have to plant some for my brats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes, they love it.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, never would have guessed! Looks like I may have to get some! It's pretty, and a goatie snack!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny. Good thing since bamboo can be invasive.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Man DD that is awesome. Great Pics! very funny and good to know!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> That is funny. Good thing since bamboo can be invasive.


Yes, just had someone move out of their house a couple of months ago. He married someone with a better house.lol Said I could let the goats browse and take what I wanted. I did.
He said he was tired of fighting bamboo. We could have taken care of that if we had known that goats like it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The bamboo wagon loaded for another trip.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The reason for all of the bamboo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I'm happy to hear that! We planted a bunch of bamboo specifically for the goats.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Time to make a commercial film together? "Have you problems with invasive bamboo? Hire a flock of goats!"

(Perhaps good if we then "forget" to mention that also goats can be invasive ...)


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Time to make a commercial film together? "Have you problems with invasive bamboo? Hire a flock of goats!"
> 
> (Perhaps good if we then "forget" to mention that also goats can be invasive ...)


Energizer. Have you seen the prices of goat rentals?!?!

In my area its $35/week per goat. Renting an excavator is cheaper.

I know this because my neighbor has expressed interest in renting my goats to help him clear a 1/2 acre of black berry bramble and we're trying to come up with a fair price.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow - I need to get some more goat mowers lol.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Well to rent a goat, with fences and all, that must cost! Do charge for the pleasure as well!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I thought of that, lol Id have to charge extra for rolling out the mobile electric fence.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The only problem with the bamboo is the leaves are higher than my goats can get to. I have to cut it for them. When they are out foraging, bamboo is way down the list of things to eat.
But let me bring it home!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol they got you wrapped like Bonnie and Clyde got me haha


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, they obviously let you bring it home!

If the customer sets up the fence, electric or not, of course the cost must go down. But do charge extra for all the kisses, for the lying in laps ...


----------

